# Steel Colnago information request



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello

I am on the market for a Colnago Master

I am looking around the local markets and flea bays....

i found this bike.

The seller is offering it for a quite good price but doesn't give any info about the model or year of production.

Can you give me some info about it ?



<img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_Big.jpg'><img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_2_Big.jpg'>
<img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_3_Big.jpg'><img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_4_Big.jpg'>
<img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_5_Big.jpg'><img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_6_Big.jpg'>
<img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_7_Big.jpg'><img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_8_Big.jpg'>
<img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_9_Big.jpg'><img src='https://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/6/630/63056/6305620/630562076_10_Big.jpg'>


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Pretty bike, with round tubes.

Has there ever been a Master without octagonal tubes?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That is a Mid to late 1980s Conic SLX. That is not a Master, which had Gilco design Octo profile main tubes and lower case lettering "master" on the top tube somewhat close to the headtube. It's still a very nice bike, if the price is right. That Shimano 600 was period correct in the mid 1980s, obviously upgraded to STI. 

After the Master came the Master Piu, then the Master Olympic/Master Light, and then the Master X Light.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

iyeoh said:


> That is a Mid to late 1980s Conic SLX. That is not a Master, which had Gilco design Octo profile main tubes and lower case lettering "master" on the top tube somewhat close to the headtube. It's still a very nice bike, if the price is right. That Shimano 600 was period correct in the mid 1980s, obviously upgraded to STI.
> 
> After the Master came the Master Piu, then the Master Olympic/Master Light, and then the Master X Light.


IYEOH! I knew you would answer the call! Dude, nobody knows as much about steel Colnagos like you do! Do you have catalogues for every year or just have an encyclopedic memory wrt Colnagos?!?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

owner is asking $500 before negotiation off course....

I am still looking for a Master, size 56 or 55, if it is on a AD22 it would be great.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> IYEOH! I knew you would answer the call! Dude, nobody knows as much about steel Colnagos like you do! Do you have catalogues for every year or just have an encyclopedic memory wrt Colnagos?!?!? :thumbsup:


Dude, it's really simple because steel Colnagos are all I know and all I ride, specifically Masters. I know nothing else. Lol. The truth is that I pretty much pay attention only to the steel Colnagos and nothing has really changed for the last 12 to 14 years. I know very little about the carbon bikes that 99% of the people focus on.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I would suggest that $500 is a bit steep, but is the right price if it was a Master. There's quite a difference, unless you are a featherweight in which case you wouldn't care about the Master's added rigidity.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Also, the fancy Art Decor paint jobs like the AD22 didn't start kicking in until 1988/1989 at the earliest, so you would be looking at a Master Piu and not a Master, or a Master Olympic/Master Light beginning in 1992.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks for all the info iyeoh

I am waiting for the right master... I saw one in AD22 on my size for $750 and another with similar paintscheme as yours for $600 but they seemed to have rust spots under the paint.

I would better wait for the right one.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

$500 is steep for a mid to late 80's Master?
What would be reasonable for an early 80's (83) Superissimo?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

SJX426 said:


> $500 is steep for a mid to late 80's Master?
> What would be reasonable for an early 80's (83) Superissimo?



$700.

Sold one two weeks ago!

Also sold a 1982 Super for $650.

Next on the sales floor is my very nice 1999 Master Extra Light frameset with the Precisa fork.

She's a 58CM.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

SJX426 said:


> $500 is steep for a mid to late 80's Master?
> What would be reasonable for an early 80's (83) Superissimo?


Sorry to be abrupt, but I said $500 is steep because that bike is not a Master, and that $500 is right for a Master (only a first generation Master). For a late 1980s Master Piu, expect to pay $800, and for a 1990s with Dura Ace/Record, expect to pay upwards of $1200. Your mileage will vary.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

SJX426 said:


> $500 is steep for a mid to late 80's Master?
> What would be reasonable for an early 80's (83) Superissimo?


A Superissimo is not a Master! It's a classic and more valuable! You can't go by year alone.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> A Superissimo is not a Master! It's a classic and more valuable! You can't go by year alone.



Correct.

Mine was in 7.5/10 condition and the buyer looked past a flaw or two. He wanted the bike desperately, and had a wad of cash.


----------

